# Out of state turkey



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Me and my buddy are wanting to go out of state turkey hunting. Where would you guys go. It seems missouri has the largest population. Pennsylvania and tennesse come in 2nd and 3rd. I'm leaning toward tennesse because you can get 4 birds. What do you guys think?


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i've been to kentucky. absolutley full of birds. pm me for location.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with saugeye, KY is full of birds. Was down there this fall crappie fishing & was amazed at the number of birds & it would be lots closer than Missouri.
T


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to Michigan. The farms are getting over run with birds there.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the input...i'll look into kentucky.


----------

